
Google Chrome Has a Nasty Surprise - axiomdata316
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/07/14/google-chrome-ram-memory-consumption-spectre-security-upgrade-windows-mac-linux-chromeos/
======
golem14
Funny way to blame Google for Spectre ...

I don't see what else Google could do (like leaving the holes in place)
without open themselves up to liability. Maybe a chrome flag where users could
turn off Spectre protection?

I'm with Google on this one.

------
shams93
This will of course hurt mac and windows users the most just because the size
of resource usage for those dwarfs linux and chromeos. On linux with 8 gigs of
ram I still have memory to spare for Spectre, on a work machine for windows
that might be a negative impact. With only 4 gigs of ram on a windows machine
you would probably run for the insecure embrace of edge.

